# My 2018 versa has a wooshing sound



## Ms Ana (Oct 31, 2020)

I have a 2018 nissan versa and mine started that swooshing noise also but i hear mine in front pass side. Jacked up car and was told possibly bad CV joint. I thought brakes were going bad cause warning light came on but now off. I guess will need to take to shop to get definite answer.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Ms Ana said:


> I have a 2018 nissan versa and mine started that swooshing noise also but i hear mine in front pass side. Jacked up car and was told possibly bad CV joint. I thought brakes were going bad cause warning light came on but now off. I guess will need to take to shop to get definite answer.


Here are four signs of a bad CV joint:
1. "Clicking" Noises When Turning.
2. A Knocking Sound. 
3. Grease on the Inside or Edge of the Tires.
4. Vibration While Driving.


----------



## lucas602 (Nov 9, 2020)

Does it while accelerating? Coasting? Or braking?


----------

